# A Good Bunch Of Lads...



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Amiga in a box, AIAB is an Amiga emulation package, needs a little help from any former Amiga users/enthusiasts. The board has been decimated by spam bots but one member Toby aka The WiseOne, has created a new forum in the hope that it can be resurrected.

If you want to go over to the old board:-

http://aiab.emuunlim.com/bin/wwwboard/index.html

or the new one:-

http://s7.invisionfree.com/James_Forum/ind...dex.php?act=idx

and post some messages of support or even join in, I sure it will help AIAB, its creator and supporters to encourage Amiga emulation.

This emulation package was created by James M Battle to give people a ready made Amiga emulator and is not commercial in any way.

If you can help in any way at all Iâ€™m sure the Amiga emulation community of volunteers and enthusiasts will be very grateful.

Thanks lads.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Stan

Is it not a bit early in the day to be that drunk


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A link to the main page:-

http://aiab.emuunlim.com/


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Stan
> 
> Is it not a bit early in the day to be that drunk


 It would be if I was, but I'm not.









Thanks for asking.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Bloody hell Stan, the old forum looks like my mail inbox before I filtered it.

Sad







.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep Ian,

It's a disgrace that some bent bugger can devastate the work of someone like James. All his work was done while he was at uni on a zero budget, he's now a teacher in Japan and has little time left for forum or project updates.

The forum was kept going by a few enthusiasts who wanted to help people who have questions about emulation. Hopefully Toby's new forum will get them out of trouble, another example of a good bloke trying to help and getting nothing in return but the respect of other good people.









I seem to remember it was about this time last year that RLT got clobbered but I don't remember what caused it.

This is a good example of why we need to employ the most secure software we can and keep it updated.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I've just spammed the hell out of the old board in the hope that some of those guys see it.

Fight fire with fire and sh*t with sh*t.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It seems to be working, some of the lads are seeing the stanspam and coming to say hello.









Let's hope that it works and they beat the bad guys.









I might be stanspaming for a while on the old board, forgive me if I neglect my watch fetish for a while.









I hate bad buggers.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

bloody hell, just checked out the old forum Stan









I haven't a clue what some of those spam sites might lead to!

I hope our board can't be infiltrated in such a way.

Good work mate









btw never did have an amiga

got an atari st somewhere.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks PG,

I think we are quite safe here for the moment.









But, this is an example of what can happen if nasty b*stard's get away with it.

I didn't post much on this board but the bloke who wrote the programme is a real good 'un.

I just hope they can get it back again with the forum Toby built for those lads. He's done a good job and I will try to help him out if I can.

Sodding spammers.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Just had a look myself. What a great shame









If you were required to log in with a username and password (as you do here) it would help to prevent this sort of this from happening.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It is a shame Rich.

I'm going to post lots of spam to redirect anyone that goes to see what's happening on the old board, it may take a while but it should work if any of those lad's are still there.

I think James might have given up on it, that would be a shame or them.

Well, I just hope they get it back.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Still spamming the old board in the hope that the members will come back.









That Toby is a terrier, he is staying on the new forum for long hours in the hope that he can welcome new members.









I am amazed by this lad's loyalty and faith, he can come and join RLT any day.









I'm not going to desert him and his forum now, sorry if I neglect my responsibilities to this noble place.









You know I won't desert this forum but I have to help this brave stalwart.









He may not be able to spell but he knows his way round a computer, thanks to owning an Amiga.

Ok, I'm on a crusade.
















Sorry lads.









Stupid old blouse.


----------

